# Will Hamilton race?



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

The black cloud flying about his head has temporarily moved aside, and TH can officially race again.

Will he get a single pro event in (even a small domestic one) before being banned for life because of Puerto?

Ay de mi.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*which one?*

The NRC races are over for the year. It would have to be a cyclocross or really small local event and I don't think he'd bother with either one.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Argentius said:


> The black cloud flying about his head has temporarily moved aside, and TH can officially race again.
> 
> Will he get a single pro event in (even a small domestic one) before being banned for life because of Puerto?
> 
> Ay de mi.



Has any team signed him on?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Argentius said:


> The black cloud flying about his head has temporarily moved aside, and TH can officially race again.
> 
> Will he get a single pro event in (even a small domestic one) before being banned for life because of Puerto?
> 
> Ay de mi.


He's done.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

No races for Hamilton.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Publicity will get him signed.*

A Euro continental team I bet will sign him for publicity. Look at Vandenbooke! Would you sign that idiot? It was everywhere in the news, I bet Aqua Sapone got more exposure over that than anything all year.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have some questions of my own:

Will Jayson Blair work at New York Times again?
Will Enron executives get a manager job at another company?
Will G. W. Bush invade another country?
Will Millie Vanillie get another top hit?
Will that cloning korean scientist allowed to "clone" again?
I sent $10,000 to a nice nigerian email pen-pal who promised me 50 times that. Apparently his money is held up in some coup or something... Can I get my money back?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe it would be good for us to see him race once more, so we can see....

What am I saying!!! No, until he has the good grace to admit what is blatently obvious to the majority except him & his followers, he is an unrepentant convicted doper.

As such, and with OP allegations hanging over him, he cannot be signed by any Pro Tour team. Nor can any Continental team wanting to be invited to Pro Tour events consider him. At best he may be signable to a US based team that has no immediate aspirations in Europe.

If he'd put his hands up at some point of the proceedings or after the appeal was lost, then I might be a little more hopeful for him.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

who the hell cares!! Espically if all the things Puerto thing says he did is true.
That's a sick amount of drugs he was/is taking....


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

55x11 said:


> Will G. W. Bush invade another country?


He's working on it, I wouldn't put this one in the same catagory as the others, I fear that this might actually be a possiblity.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Jamesville?*

I was thinking he might show up at this:
http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=3174
and if the USCF doesn't renew his lisence, he can enter the
citizens unicycle race.

Edit:
Sorry, its Jamestown not Jamesville


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Race away...*

I say let him race away. He has served his suspension, and he should be able to race now. There are still many races going on well into October now all over the country, it shouldn't be hard for him to find somewhere to race. Sure there are no NRC races, but all he has to do is renew his license, and go and race somewhere. Plenty of pro 1-2 events he can ride and race in, and see what happens. Unless of course he is under suspiscion for Puerto, and USA Cycling has a hold on his license, which would be silly if you ask me. Let him race. I think there is some noise being made that since Hamilton was busted right before the ProTour charters were signed, that he might not even be able to race on a Continental team. As the lower division teams all signed those stipulations as well so that they would have a chance to get invited to ProTour events. The best he might be able to do is to ride for Healthnet or something like that in the US.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Agreed: Just cus he denied his crime - he still did his time*

and therefore should be able to race.

Nik








magnolialover said:


> I say let him race away. He has served his suspension, and he should be able to race now. There are still many races going on well into October now all over the country, it shouldn't be hard for him to find somewhere to race. Sure there are no NRC races, but all he has to do is renew his license, and go and race somewhere. Plenty of pro 1-2 events he can ride and race in, and see what happens. Unless of course he is under suspiscion for Puerto, and USA Cycling has a hold on his license, which would be silly if you ask me. Let him race. I think there is some noise being made that since Hamilton was busted right before the ProTour charters were signed, that he might not even be able to race on a Continental team. As the lower division teams all signed those stipulations as well so that they would have a chance to get invited to ProTour events. The best he might be able to do is to ride for Healthnet or something like that in the US.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

I think I saw him in Durango this weekend. Can't imagine anyone else riding around in full Tyler Hamilton Foundation kit.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd love to see the team insane enough to sign him and put their sponsor jerseys on his back.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I bet he starts his own team.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> I say let him race away. He has served his suspension, and he should be able to race now. There are still many races going on well into October now all over the country, it shouldn't be hard for him to find somewhere to race. Sure there are no NRC races, but all he has to do is renew his license, and go and race somewhere. Plenty of pro 1-2 events he can ride and race in, and see what happens. Unless of course he is under suspiscion for Puerto, and USA Cycling has a hold on his license, which would be silly if you ask me. Let him race. I think there is some noise being made that since Hamilton was busted right before the ProTour charters were signed, that he might not even be able to race on a Continental team. As the lower division teams all signed those stipulations as well so that they would have a chance to get invited to ProTour events. The best he might be able to do is to ride for Healthnet or something like that in the US.



Well...... I dono about all of that. Hamiltons name came up during the Puerto deal, and the UCI has already taken it to the USCF, who has in turn turned it over to the US anti doping agency for "disciplinary action", which to me says, more suspension. I don't believe that they will allow him to race while this is going on, even if the USCF was wanting/willing to turn a blind eye to this stuff and allow him to race in the US, I'm sure the UCI would pressure them to reconsider. 

Now, right or wrong, this all says to me, fess the hell up when you get caught. Lets face it, the UCI hates nothing more than denial, and loves almost nothing more than the repentant doper, look at Millar, for example, he's the golden boy of, "look I can race clean!!!" (ok sure Millar whatever). I think that had Hamilton become the repentant doper, than this puerto stuff would be forgotten about, he's served his time they would say, etc etc, but now, they are out to nail his ass to the wall, nothing less will suffice. 

I think, this is double jeapordy, but, none the less, I don't think hamilton will be racing anytime soon.


----------



## rssljhnsn (Jul 5, 2003)

dagger said:


> I bet he starts his own team.


If his twin didn't spend all of his money...


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Regardless of Operacion Puerto fallout, he should be able to race. How can they re-ban him simply because they now have more proof of his original doping offenses? He served two years, how can they ban him again for the same violations?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

MaestroXC said:


> Regardless of Operacion Puerto fallout, he should be able to race. How can they re-ban him simply because they now have more proof of his original doping offenses? He served two years, how can they ban him again for the same violations?


Their not the same though. He was banned for blood doping during the Vuelta 2004, and suspected of blood doping during the Olympics.

The new stuff is from 2003, and contains a comprehensive doping program involving all sorts of things.

As mentioned before, if he would have came clean 2 years ago, the "new" stuff might even be ignored.

It can't be double jeapordy because they are new charges, he isn't being tried twice for the same charge.


----------



## littlebaba (Feb 1, 2005)

*not pro racing but...*

obviously not a uci event, but looks like he's active again, at least on the pro relay circuit...according to cyclingnews yesterday:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hamilton to race Nevada Silverman triathlon

Tyler Hamilton, whose two year ban for blood doping ran out last week, will be part of a professional relay team in the Nevada Silverman Triathlon on November 12. The team will also include Ernest Kimeli and Erik Vendt, and will be aiming for the $100,000 up for grabs for the first team that can break the eight hour mark for the full distance course (3.8 km swim/180 km ride/42.2 km run).

While Hamilton's credentials are well known among cyclists, the other two members of his team are also accomplished. Ernest Kimeli has run a 2:11 marathon and 1:04 half marathon, while Erik Vendt is a world class swimmer, winning a silver medal at the 2000 Olympics and is the American record holder in 1500m free (scm) and the former American record-holder in 1500m free (lcm). He was the first American to ever break 15 minutes in the latter event.

"The competition for the $100,000.00 has just heated up," said Frank Lowery, of Lowery’s Multisport Races. "This high profile relay team, led by Tyler Hamilton will surely put the pressure on other professional relay teams that have registered for the Silverman including Chris Lieto, Jamie Patrick and Brian Astell. We could witness a historical athletic moment if one of these teams breaks 8 hours on our course." So far, no relay team has managed to beat the eight hour mark in a full-length triathlon.

The organisers specified that they will carry out drug testing at the event. "All participants will be subject to testing which will be conducted in accordance with the World Anti-Doping Agencies International Standards for Doping Control. The specific details of the testing program will be announced to all participants prior to the event," they stated.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*According to...*



FTF said:


> Well...... I dono about all of that. Hamiltons name came up during the Puerto deal, and the UCI has already taken it to the USCF, who has in turn turned it over to the US anti doping agency for "disciplinary action", which to me says, more suspension. I don't believe that they will allow him to race while this is going on, even if the USCF was wanting/willing to turn a blind eye to this stuff and allow him to race in the US, I'm sure the UCI would pressure them to reconsider.
> 
> Now, right or wrong, this all says to me, fess the hell up when you get caught. Lets face it, the UCI hates nothing more than denial, and loves almost nothing more than the repentant doper, look at Millar, for example, he's the golden boy of, "look I can race clean!!!" (ok sure Millar whatever). I think that had Hamilton become the repentant doper, than this puerto stuff would be forgotten about, he's served his time they would say, etc etc, but now, they are out to nail his ass to the wall, nothing less will suffice.
> 
> I think, this is double jeapordy, but, none the less, I don't think hamilton will be racing anytime soon.


I think within the USA Cycling rules (he'll no longer fall under the UCI unless he races for a pro team, but ultimately the responsible sanctioning body is responsible for doping offenses), he can race while under investigation, and or in the process of being sanctioned. I've seen it before where someone got popped for something in March, and raced the rest of the season, because his hearing wasn't until September.

This would not be double jeopardy though if he gets busted for Puerto, as these were not the offenses he originally got nabbed for.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> I think within the USA Cycling rules (he'll no longer fall under the UCI unless he races for a pro team, but ultimately the responsible sanctioning body is responsible for doping offenses), he can race while under investigation, and or in the process of being sanctioned. I've seen it before where someone got popped for something in March, and raced the rest of the season, because his hearing wasn't until September.


Yeah, but given how agressive they have been about hamilton racing so far, with the whole Stazio deal, and what not, I just don't think the UCI will stand back and let him race with out atleast approaching usa cycling. Usa cycling could just tell them to go to hell, but who knows, it's all just speculation until he shows up at a race. I honestly think that the UCI will do anything they can to stop him, because he didn't admit to it, wasn't sorry etc, no remorse. 



magnolialover said:


> This would not be double jeopardy though if he gets busted for Puerto, as these were not the offenses he originally got nabbed for.


Yeah, they would have still given him a 2 year suspension before, had he fessed up to all of this crap (if he's guilty of the new stuff, to be PC), so I see it as kinda double jeapordy, but hey he choose to sally forth with the innocence stuff, so. You are right, legally and in all the ways that matter it isn't. 

I honestly don't care if he ever races again, one way or the other.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Stazio...*



FTF said:


> Yeah, but given how agressive they have been about hamilton racing so far, with the whole Stazio deal, and what not, I just don't think the UCI will stand back and let him race with out atleast approaching usa cycling. Usa cycling could just tell them to go to hell, but who knows, it's all just speculation until he shows up at a race. I honestly think that the UCI will do anything they can to stop him, because he didn't admit to it, wasn't sorry etc, no remorse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care either, but if the man has served his time, he can come on out and race again. 

The Stazio stuff didn't say Hamilton couldn't race, there was a seldom enforced UCI rule about pros racing with suspended riders. Within the UCI, that is illegal, and when they saw UCI registered pro riders riding in a race with the suspended Hamilton, they told the pros participating that they couldn't do it anymore, or risk being banned. Hamilton could still race, as it was a non sanctioned event.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> I don't care either, but if the man has served his time, he can come on out and race again.


I agree, but what is supposed to be, and what is, are somtimes completely different.



magnolialover said:


> The Stazio stuff didn't say Hamilton couldn't race, there was a seldom enforced UCI rule about pros racing with suspended riders. Within the UCI, that is illegal, and when they saw UCI registered pro riders riding in a race with the suspended Hamilton, they told the pros participating that they couldn't do it anymore, or risk being banned. Hamilton could still race, as it was a non sanctioned event.


Indeed, but how many times has this happened in the past, and the UCI didn't care.... I think that this action just shows their agressiveness in the Hamilton's case.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

FTF said:


> I agree, but what is supposed to be, and what is, are somtimes completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but how many times has this happened in the past, and the UCI didn't care.... I think that this action just shows their agressiveness in the Hamilton's case.


I think it shows how insensed they were by a man who blatently took the mickey. He was caught and then tried every bizarre defence in the book. He carried on racing inspite of his ban. Albeit they were small events but they were reported in the press due to his profile, so they had to say something. 

As far as double jeopardy is concerned, his offence(s) that his ban is for relate to the Vuelta in 2004. How DJ can apply to offences committed in 2003 is beyond me. If the evidence is there then ban the smarmy little MF til kingdom come. Additionally they should also strip him of every title he "won" from the earliest date they have evidence for to the beginning of his original ban.

This rider is a pariah, even Virenque has more class. I hope they "hang" him.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

he should just change his name and race beginner class MTB or as a cat5 or something in a local series.......


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

With Tom Boonen's picture...


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

looks like Hamilton has something lined up...

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/11070.0.html


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

He should get his ears pinned back like Pantani.That'll be a fresh start.  
He made a fool of me as far as I'm concerned. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt.(that's my nature) I said to a buddy of mine:"I really think Tyler is innocent" and the VERY next day, Velonews printed copies of his doping schedule and money paid to the good DR. signed with his wifes name!! HEY TYLER!! Couldnt you get your wife to use a fake name for cryin' out loud!! What a maroon I was. I want to trust Floyd too but find it difficult after Tylers obvious lie! He's the O.J. Simpson of the cycling world. 
Sometimes I wonder if he wasnt clean at the Vuelta. :idea: Maybe he was. It was just leftover in him from all his other races!


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

cheddarlove said:


> Sometimes I wonder if he wasnt clean at the Vuelta. :idea: Maybe he was. It was just leftover in him from all his other races!


As far as his homologous blood doping goes he was "clean" at that point. From the reported numbers he had stopped doing that sometime shortly after the UCI met with him in the spring and told him they knew what he was up to and to cut that crap out.

But I would put money on the rest of his doping continuing unabated, plus adding an autologous transfusion/EPO combo platter to make up the difference.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

man it's got to hurt going from training in the Alps and riding all over France Italy and Spain with your own chef and support car following with Bjarn Riis talking in your ear with 6 digits in your pocke to racing up Mt Washington and tryn to find some pro 1,2 race in the USA

talk about a step back


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah, that double jeopardy sh t really rules. Hey, you get caught doping, but know what? The t1/2 is so long, you must have been doping last week as well. That is offence times two. Or times 7 as there are 7 days in a week. Or 7 times 24 if we are to count the hours you must have been on juice. So it aint double jeopardy but actually 168*jeopardy. Or even more if we count the minutes. Or why not mililiter? Milligrams? What about frequency of intramuscular injections?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tricycletalent said:


> Yeah, that double jeopardy sh t really rules. Hey, you get caught doping, but know what? The t1/2 is so long, you must have been doping last week as well. That is offence times two. Or times 7 as there are 7 days in a week. Or 7 times 24 if we are to count the hours you must have been on juice. So it aint double jeopardy but actually 168*jeopardy. Or even more if we count the minutes. Or why not mililiter? Milligrams? What about frequency of intramuscular injections?


Are you saying TH is being stitched up or that he deserves to be banned for life?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

I dunno. I suppose if I were doping I'd actually use a prominent cyclists' wifes' name on
the paperwork. Just so I could claim plausible deniability y'know.


----------

